# Rail clamps



## ironrailsbud (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi all.

Has anyone used Uncle Herman's Track Joiners ? I saw some on Ebay.

Thanks, Bud


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Uncle Herm's are my favorite clamp, and if I recall the best priced. I use both the code 332 and 250.

You may be able to do even better by ordering direct:  joiners


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

I've used the 332's. They work great and are a good deal. 


-Kevin.


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

I have used and like the 332's also. The only thing I have noticed is you have to tighten the screws evenly going back and forth to each screw to keep from binding and to make a secure clamp. Might have just been me as I was used to the Split jaws where you can tighten one side separately and then the other. They cost less too, well worth it. 
Steve


----------

